# scallop harvesting in Destin area?



## smooth move

are there any areas holding enough scallops to harvest a meal or two in the Destin area. we'll be there July 6th-13th. looks like a great way to spend some time with the kids and get supper, or part of supper Thanks


----------



## Telum Pisces

Scallops can only be harvested in a certain area shown here in the blue:

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/bay-scallops/


----------



## neckmoe

Not sure about the Destin area but St Joe Bay holds them pretty well and wouldn't be too far of a drive.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

As Telum said St Joe is the closest place you can legally get them. Never really seen any around Destin, just one here and there. Its hit or miss at St Joe. Some years you can limit out in an hour or 2 and others it takes all day.


----------



## smooth move

thanks, i did a little more research and it looks like about 95 mi. to pt st joe from destin. if there's a decent harvest it would be worth the trip to let the kids have that experience. not mention the table fare ol paw paw would get out of it.


----------



## fisheye48

smooth move said:


> thanks, i did a little more research and it looks like about 95 mi. to pt st joe from destin. if there's a decent harvest it would be worth the trip to let the kids have that experience. not mention the table fare ol paw paw would get out of it.


PSJ is a great little town!!!! you cant go wrong going down there either way....get with the guys at bluewater outriggers and they should be able to help you out alot! plus if you cant find the scallops you can find some good trout and redfish!


----------



## flounderslayerman

When I was a kid my family would rack up on scallops in big lagoon but they havn't been there in a long time. Now they go to PSJ for them.


----------



## smooth move

thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## jjam

smooth move said:


> thanks, i did a little more research and it looks like about 95 mi. to pt st joe from destin. if there's a decent harvest it would be worth the trip to let the kids have that experience. not mention the table fare ol paw paw would get out of it.


Definitely worth the trip, we go every year and have no problems finding plenty of scallops.

The kids will love it too...
























Jimmy


----------



## johnboatjosh

Port St. Joe is dreadful, terrible, nasty place....Stay away at all costs:thumbsup:

Just Kidding, of course. It's my favorite place on earth. Period.


----------



## tailfisher1979

Nothing to see here.


----------



## hyco

yellow flies as big as chickens. game wardens at every boat ramp. locals hardtiming everybody. not worth the trip.................tony


----------



## NoMoSurf

jjam said:


> Definitely worth the trip, we go every year and have no problems finding plenty of scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy


I'm looking for you then!! We have been going to St Joe/Mexico Beach for 10+ years. Been looking for scallops the past 4 years and on the second year, we found 1...

Everybody says to find a grassy spot near Blacks Island... No bueno...


----------



## jjam

NoMoSurf said:


> I'm looking for you then!! We have been going to St Joe/Mexico Beach for 10+ years. Been looking for scallops the past 4 years and on the second year, we found 1...
> 
> Everybody says to find a grassy spot near Blacks Island... No bueno...


pm sent,


----------



## smooth move

NoMoSurf said:


> I'm looking for you then!! We have been going to St Joe/Mexico Beach for 10+ years. Been looking for scallops the past 4 years and on the second year, we found 1...
> 
> Everybody says to find a grassy spot near Blacks Island... No bueno...


but-----did ya'll have a good time?


----------



## Splittine

Port St Joe over Destin any day of the week. A lot more laid back spot with better fishing and Gin clear water. Not near the crowd and traffic. Just don't tell anyone about it cause its nice the way it is.


----------



## NoMoSurf

smooth move said:


> but-----did ya'll have a good time?


Yes, we ended up finding a HUGE school of sand trout and caught them by the hundreds. Everyone on the boat caught 2 or 3 dozen each! All were released. At the time, we thought they had same size limitation as specks. All were about 1/4 too short... Since have learned that there was no size limit!


----------



## hyco

St.Joe is the best,closest place. last year was ruff but for the last couple of years hitting an 8 person limit was no problem. we make multipule trips every year and will be down there july 6/7 this year too................tony


----------



## smooth move

eight person limit? i thought you could only have 10 gal per boat.


----------



## hyco

if you have a boat.........i do not. 2 gals a person.........tony


----------



## Fiishergurl

We've never been scalloping before but we are going in July for about a week. If we happen to find a good area with scallops are there likely to be some in that same area for a while or do they move around each day with the tides? 

Thanks
Ginny


----------



## smooth move

Fiishergurl said:


> We've never been scalloping before but we are going in July for about a week. If we happen to find a good area with scallops are there likely to be some in that same area for a while or do they move around each day with the tides?
> 
> Thanks
> Ginny


we'll also be there in July. from what i've learned about scallops, they pretty much stay in one area. never heard of a migration. this is a first for us and the kids are really gettin revved up. we live on West Galveston Bay and they're pretty good fisher persons, but this scallop thing is thru the roof for them. good luck!


----------



## weedline

from my experience which is limited they dont move but they will show themselves way better on an outgoing tide on an incoming they tend to be down in the grass with their dark side up making them hard to see with an outgoing they seem to be up in the grass almost smileing at u


----------



## billin

*Psj*

The best way is too charter one of the local guides if you have been before


----------



## NoMoSurf

NoMoSurf said:


> I'm looking for you then!! We have been going to St Joe/Mexico Beach for 10+ years. Been looking for scallops the past 4 years and on the second year, we found 1...
> 
> Everybody says to find a grassy spot near Blacks Island... No bueno...


Just got back from my 10 day trip... 2 days early. The water was WAY too rough. We went down for the offshore fishing, but we got stuck with 2 days in the bay. The rest of the time the boat stayed on the trailer.
1 bay day was fishing. The other we spent looking for scallops...

We found 5...


----------



## smooth move

we got here sat afternoon and haven't done anything except sit on the beach. weather looks good for tomorrow though with a 6-7 mph wind. we're planning to fish the destin pass area and trailer down to pt st joe wed for a try at the scallops. will post up the results. never knew so many people came down here, it's a mad house, hate to even think about driving anywhere. i love this part of florida, but i'm sure this is my last time to destin, hope pt st joe fits my pace a little better. stayed in appalatchacola and cedar key last year and really loved it.


----------



## bottomline

NoMoSurf said:


> Just got back from my 10 day trip... 2 days early. The water was WAY too rough. We went down for the offshore fishing, but we got stuck with 2 days in the bay. The rest of the time the boat stayed on the trailer.
> 1 bay day was fishing. The other we spent looking for scallops...
> 
> We found 5...



When I was in Afghanistan earlier this year there were three things that kept me going: 1). thinking about seeing my family. 2). a Big Mac and 3). scalloping in St. Joe. Luckily I was able to stay this year for 3 weeks and wait the weather out. My inlaws are down and I'm trying to teach them how to do it. I've found it helps for people who haven't done it or haven't found a bunch to have a guide or someone who has done it swim along beside them and point them out at first. As for the area, all you really have to do is get near a bunch of boats that are anchored up with flags out and I will guarantee you there are scallops there. They move areas slightly from year to year. Last year was really poor and we found them almost exclusively in deep holes. This year they are in the grass and in the holes and are there in much, much better quantities. A good place to start is the pot holes that line the E side of the head of the bay. Get on Google Earth and zoom in to the bay. Look closely at the area between Black's Island and Conch Island and you will see the holes. There are literally thousands of them.


----------



## sel1005

scalloping ends at the Mexico Beach canal on the west end of town, basically where Tyndall AFB starts. There may be scallops west of there, but they are illegal to take or possess once you get past the canal exit into the gulf. 

PSJ Bay has tons of places to wade or snorkle to get them, just look for those blue eyes, and wear gloves since there are also lots of sea urchins and spyder crabs too.


----------



## Bayfisher

Friend from school sent me this picture of scallops he caught at crystal river. Can't say im not jealous....


----------



## rocklobster

Nice haul from Crystal River!!!!

Any reports yet on Port St. Joe?


----------



## fishheadspin

smooth move said:


> we got here sat afternoon and haven't done anything except sit on the beach. weather looks good for tomorrow though with a 6-7 mph wind. we're planning to fish the destin pass area and trailer down to pt st joe wed for a try at the scallops. will post up the results. never knew so many people came down here, it's a mad house, hate to even think about driving anywhere. i love this part of florida, but i'm sure this is my last time to destin, hope pt st joe fits my pace a little better. stayed in appalatchacola and cedar key last year and really loved it.


Your there the busiest 2 weeks of the year. if you avoid first week of april last week of june, first and second week of july,,,,then you will love Destin. 

Crowds will start thinning out next week, then drop way off in august.... September is the best month to go....


----------



## CRC

my wife and I went sunday after the rain (got in the water about 11 am)and were very pleased to find very decent water considering the rain fall we got. It was also very uncrowded! We could have limited out, but decided that after we each came up after 45 minutes with good bags we would shuck em to see where we were. Loaded 1 pint tupperware slap full and decided that we had enough for dinner. Swam a little and then came home to PC in the daylight. It was a very fun trip for us, we usually never go just the 2 of us and it was a pleasure to have a stress free trip.


----------



## sel1005

I have been hearing the west side of the bay about halfway up to the State Park, 100 yards or so offshore, has been the most productive so far. 

We killed them last year in that area in August, will be going in about 3 weeks so whom ever goes, please toss some of the big ones back to wait for us???? LOL.....


----------



## Dagwood

It may just be the picture but they look small. I've cleaned an ice chest full of those suckers that size and after about 4 hours I had about a double handful of meat.


----------



## smooth move

we went to pt st joe yesterday( my birthday) and had a ball. launched at presnell's and the folks there were great, they guided us to the general area that was producing. a family that had watched us launch hailed us over to them and asked us to join them in their area. from there on we learned how to do it. after we got the hang of it, we got 2 gals quick. a little weather built up onshore so we called it a day. the kids had a great time, we met some great folks and got enough scallop meat to have a meal. next time we come over here i'll stay in the pt st joe area or the appalachacola area. less crowd and very friendly people. thanks florida, had a great birthday with the grand kids.


----------



## FishinSpot

Where is a good place to stay for a small family (husband, wife, 15 yr old). Im just down the road but have never been to Pt St Joe. I'd like to stay near the beach and somewhat close to a launch to try scalloping. What size boats doyou all uae in the bay for scalloping? ive got a 15 foot aluminum and a 28' CC that im guessing is too big to get in the shallows for the scallops. 
Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## catfever24

FishinSpot said:


> Where is a good place to stay for a small family (husband, wife, 15 yr old). Im just down the road but have never been to Pt St Joe. I'd like to stay near the beach and somewhat close to a launch to try scalloping. What size boats doyou all uae in the bay for scalloping? ive got a 15 foot aluminum and a 28' CC that im guessing is too big to get in the shallows for the scallops.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 There are rental houses there just like here in Destin or you could stay at the state park. There are a few hotel/ motels along 98 if that doesn`t bother you. We pull the RV over and camp in the state park for 2 weeks. After I drop the RV I go back and get the boat. I`ve got a 23 ft`r and it does fine for scalloping. Hope this helps.


----------



## FishinSpot

Great info. 

Thanks Cat


----------



## Scoutmaster

FishinSpot said:


> Where is a good place to stay for a small family (husband, wife, 15 yr old). Im just down the road but have never been to Pt St Joe. I'd like to stay near the beach and somewhat close to a launch to try scalloping. What size boats doyou all uae in the bay for scalloping? ive got a 15 foot aluminum and a 28' CC that im guessing is too big to get in the shallows for the scallops.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Rental house or Barrier Dunes condo (next to state park) on the cape. If you want to be close to St Joe and put in free at the ramp, stay at Port Inn, Mainstay Inn, or Dixie Belle (most - least expensive).


----------



## FishinSpot

Thanks. I'll look them up.


----------



## Aquahollic

I have lived here on Eglin for 5 years and I have never been down there for scalloping. This will be our last summer here. Where should I take the kids so they can catch some? I think this would be a fun family trip.


John


----------



## smooth move

go to Presnell's Marina. they'll rent you a boat or arrange for a charter.( i think ) at the least they'll steer you in the right direction. they're on 30-A just east of Pt St Joe.


----------



## broberts

We just got back from a 4-day trip down there and took a charter out of Presnells. We had a blast. If you have never been before, I recommend doing a charter. We got a few off of the beach, but it makes a difference to go with someone who knows the ropes. 

If you have any questions, shoot me a pm and I will try to answer as best I can.


----------



## King Mike

We are heading over tomorrow morning! Any tips on where to find the scallops would be much appreciated! Haven't been in a few years.. Looking to show the family a great time!


----------



## CRC

hope you guys did well!


----------



## broberts

We didn't do too bad. We got 9 gallons in about 2 - 3 hours. I blew my ear drum (odd seeing as we were only in about 6 feet of water) so I was out of action the last hour. Thankfully, the captain offered to go in and help us while I kept an eye on everyone. We will definitely be going back down there.


----------



## Fiishergurl

What do you mean you blew your ear drum?


----------



## Fiishergurl

So how do you all think this year is compared to last year as far as abundance? This was our first year and we had no trouble finding plenty. We stayed at the State Park but we talked to plenty of people who said they couldnt find any or very few

Ginny


----------



## broberts

Fiishergurl said:


> What do you mean you blew your ear drum?



Perforated (a small hole in it). I have had major ear issues in the past (tubes as a baby, etc). I can not equalize under pressure. I would not have thought it would have been an issue with such shallow water.


----------



## Fiishergurl

broberts said:


> Perforated (a small hole in it). I have had major ear issues in the past (tubes as a baby, etc). I can not equalize under pressure. I would not have thought it would have been an issue with such shallow water.


Thanks for clarifying. My stepson has ear issues in one ear and we were diving in 6 feet of water and his ear began to hurt so he stopped. The rest of us never felt anything like that and we were fine. Im glad he stopped now after hearing what happened to you. . Thanks for sharing. I was wondering if you also had previous issues or if that could happen to anyone without warning in 6 ft.

Ginny


----------



## broberts

Fiishergurl said:


> Thanks for clarifying. My stepson has ear issues in one ear and we were diving in 6 feet of water and his ear began to hurt so he stopped. The rest of us never felt anything like that and we were fine. Im glad he stopped now after hearing what happened to you. . Thanks for sharing. I was wondering if you also had previous issues or if that could happen to anyone without warning in 6 ft.
> 
> Ginny



One thing I plan on looking into is the Pro Ear 2000. It looks promising.


----------

